# Torch Down Over Existing?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That is probably the best scenario to have. Be sure to be safer than usual, because the additional bitumen can heat up excessively upon reroofing it.

All flashing details remain just as critical as during the initial installation process.

Ed

P.S. Try to avoid running the seams exactly on top of the previous initial roofs seams. The humps will be more exaggerated and tend to slow down the water drainage.


----------



## lute (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Ed. That's the kind of info I was looking for.



Ed the Roofer said:


> That is probably the best scenario to have. Be sure to be safer than usual, because the additional bitumen can heat up excessively upon reroofing it.
> 
> OK. Would you expand on this for me please?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

It can make a real good roof in this case.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

it`ll work good,beware the flame,and keep an extinguisher handy if you`re not experienced(or even if you are)


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it wrinkled or buckling? Is it taking water? Are the flashings still secure? Is the substrate in a roofable condition? Are you going to use a base sheet? What method of attachment is to be used?

Can you post any pictures for us? We like pictures.


----------

